# Projekt



## gentleL (3. Apr 2008)

Hallo ich muss in der Schule ein Abschlussprojekt machen

könnte mir das vielleicht jemand machen für ein wenig Geld bin ja noch Schüler !

Bitte per PN melden dann hab ich weiter INFOS 

gentleL


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Apr 2008)

jo, einer könnte das sicherlich machen, für wenig geld, sogar für gar nichts: du...

wenn du keine lust drauf hast: schreib hello-world und kassiere halt deine wohlverdiente 5, wenn es doch bloß ein blödes nebenfach ist das du nicht sonderlich magst... davon wirst du zwar weder schlauer noch dümmer, aber wenigstens behälst du die kohle^^


----------



## gentleL (3. Apr 2008)

wow tolle antwort
ich kann nicht programmieren und werde es nie können.

ich brauch ne einiger massen gute note und keine 5.

wenn man es nciht kann dann holt man sich halt hilfe aber wnen man die nicht bekommt ?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Apr 2008)

ähm, du hast wohl ein problem damit, die begriffe "hilfe holen" und "schulsystem bescheißen" auseinanderzuhalten?

das schulsystem ist eigentlich ganz einfach gedacht: 
wenn man unfähig ist, kriegt man dementsprechend schlechte noten und ein schlechtes zeugnis, und darf danach bis zur Rente in irgendeiner versifften Fabrik Bierdeckel ausschneiden 

Wenn du dir für Geld Hilfe holen willst, sieh dich nach einem Nachhilfelehrer um.  :toll:

edit: was mich noch interessieren würde:


> ich kann nicht programmieren und werde es nie können.


Warum hast du dann informatik genommen? Das ist doch alles fast perfekt geregelt hier in Deutschland, in der Oberstufe darf sich doch jeder das wählen, was ihm gefällt. Und Informatik gehört afaik nicht zu "Pflichtfächern"...


----------



## gentleL (3. Apr 2008)

ich bin auf einer informatikschule und da gehört es halt dazu standart fach !!!! Sowas wird bei uns nicht gewählt

sonst komm ich gut klar nicht halt in diesem fach nicht also erzähl mir nicht das ich unfähig bin wegen JAVA mein leben als bierdeckelausschneider zu verbringen


----------



## Tobias (3. Apr 2008)

Ach GentleL, komm wir tauschen: Ich schreibe deine Abschlussarbeit und du meine Diplomarbeit. Ist allerdings auch in Java. Ich hab aber schon gute Vorarbeit geleistet  ...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## gentleL (3. Apr 2008)

oki ... klar gerne


----------



## H3llGhost (3. Apr 2008)

@Tobias:

Respekt!
Gut gekontert ... 

@gentleL:

Ich will nichts gegen deine Person sagen, aber wenn du zum Beispiel weißt du wirst Java nicht packen, warum holst du dir nicht jemanden der dir das erklärt oder lässt diese Schule bleiben?


----------



## gentleL (3. Apr 2008)

wieso sollte ich wegen einem fach die schule bleiben ?

gehts euch gut was geht mit euch den ??

Warste früher in jedem fach gut ?

Bestimmt nicht also.... 

Ich bin nicht so der programmierer typ dafür muss man geschaffen sein ^^ deswegen such ich mir halt so hilfe aber anscheinend stoß ich gegen einen Eisklotz


----------



## Tobias (3. Apr 2008)

Um mal Klartext zu sprechen: Wir haben ein Unterforum "Aufgaben und Gesuche". Da kannst du dein Ansinnen gerne posten, rechne aber nicht damit, dass das allzu billig wird. Ich persönlich lehne derartige Sachen ab, weil ich sie als Betrug empfinde.

Viel einfacher (und  billiger) ist es, sich einfach mal hinzusetzen und anzufangen was zu bauen. Bei konkreten Fragen ist unsere Hilfsbereitschaft gleich VIEL größer.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Apr 2008)

Naja ich hab nich die Zeit (edit: und würde das selber auch aus moralischen Gründen eher nicht machen) aber von mir aus könnte dir das hier jemand anders machen das wär mir persönlich schnuppe.
Aber... du gehst an ne Informatik-Schule, aber kannst nicht mal ansatzweise Programmieren und willst es auch nicht lernen? Bist du da ganz sicher nicht falsch?


----------



## gentleL (3. Apr 2008)

GANZ GANZ sicher den es ist nur 1 fach programmieren und die anderen 10 sinds nicht und deswegen sollte ich nicht hingehen ???

Bin da sicherlich nicht falsch


----------



## H3llGhost (3. Apr 2008)

Was sind denn die anderen 10?
Und warum suchst du dir nicht eine Informatik-Schule ohne Programmieren?


----------



## gentleL (3. Apr 2008)

Omg wird mir zu bunt hier .........


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Apr 2008)

Okay... dann gehört sowas eben doch in manchen fällen zu Pflichfächern.

Aber wenn du auf irgendeine Informatikschule gehst, müsstest du doch ein paar imperative Programmiersprachen oder irgendwelche Skriptsprachen bereits können, warum hast du denn ausgerechnet solche schwierigkeiten mit Java? Wenn du konkrete Probleme hast, und der Wunsch zu lernen da ist, wird hier auch geholfen, auch völlig kostenlos. Außer, du überzeugst hier alle davon, dass du auch so schon ein genialer Theo-Informatik-Profi bist, der sich ans auswendiglernen von irgendwelchen doofen vergänglichen Sun-Produkten nicht herablassen will...
Aber erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass ihr euch jahrelang nur mit theoretischen Informatik auseinandergesetzt habt, ohne jemals einen Rechner anzuwerfen, und jetzt zwei wochen vor Schluss plötzlich mit Java angefangen hättet, oder sowas in der Art...  :roll:

Das mit "Bierdeckel ausschneiden" soll nur der Veranschaulichung dienen, und ist extra "ein wenig" übertrieben^^


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Apr 2008)

> Bin da sicherlich nicht falsch


Warum wechselst du nicht für ein halbes jahr die Schule, wenn du keine Lust auf Informatik hast? Die Schule die du momentan besuchst wird ja wohl keine "Informatik-spezialisierte Dorfschule" sein, wo es weit un breit keine anderen Schulen gibt, oder?  :lol:


----------



## gentleL (3. Apr 2008)

@ andrey 

ich sag nicht das wird nichts mit pc machen aber halt selten was mit proggen.

Die schule ist einer der größten Informatikschulen in Deutschland  und hat nen guten Ruf deswegen bin ich drauf und andere Fächer steht ich gut also geh ich nirgendwo hin für Proggen bestimmt nicht


----------



## Butterfly (3. Apr 2008)

Ich kenne das Problem von gentleL. Ich war auch auf einem Technischen Gymnasium mit Informatik als vierstündigem Hauptfach + Computertechnik & Angewandte Informatik extra. Da melden sich leider immer einen Haufen an, die keine Ahnung haben, was Informatik bedeutet. Die denken dann, da sie einen PC zusammenschrauben können, wird das schon die richtige Schule sein.
Das will ich gentleL jetzt nicht unterstellen (kann ja sein, dass er außer dem Programmieren mit dem Rest gut klarkommt), aber seine Vorgehensweise find ich auch etwas merkwürdig.

Vorschlag:
Wie wärs, wenn du einfach mal postest, was du machen willst?
Dann können wir dir sagen, was du lernen musst, wo du die nötigen Informationen herbekommst etc.
Dann probierst du es selber, soweit wie du eben kommst. Bei Problemen kannst du hier nachfragen.
Das ist doch besser, als es von jemand anders machen zu lassen?
Willst du später auch mal was mit Informatik machen, wirst du wohl kaum darum kommen, zumindest ein grundlegendes Verständnis von Programmiersprachen zu haben. Das lernst du dann bei deinem Projekt.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Apr 2008)

gentleL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die schule ist einer der größten Informatikschulen in Deutschland *wink* und hat nen guten Ruf deswegen bin ich drauf und andere Fächer steht ich gut also geh ich nirgendwo hin für Proggen bestimmt nicht


Und was bringt dir denn bitte dieser gute Ruf der Informatikschule, wenn du offenbar Informatik nicht studieren willst [da gehts nämlich auch hin und wieder ans Programmieren], und anscheinend auch nicht vorhast, als Programmierer tätig zu werden?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2008)

*verschoben*


----------

